# My Theater and Entertainment systems



## AudioIronHorse (Apr 29, 2008)

Alright all,

I've collected a bit of stuff, although it's been done over time and while it may not be the best stuff available, I did quite a bit of bargain shopping and have come up with some pretty decent systems for the buck. Here goes...

Main Theater:

Marantz vp4001 dlp projector
92" Carada Brilliant White Criterion Screen
4 Coaster Showtime Seats.
Aura Bass Shakers for the seats powered by an old yamaha rx-750 stereo reciever.
Monster Power HTS 3500 power conditioner
Yamaha RX-V 2500 
Adcom GFA 5500
Adcom GFA 5503
Toshiba A-2 HD-DVD
5 Phase Technology PC 3.1 series II's for L,R,C,RS,LS
2 Phase Technology PC 6.1's for the "Presence Channels"
SVS PB-12 Ultra
Acoustic treatment from Ready Acoustics.

Living Room Entertainment system:

42" LG plasma display
Yamaha rx-v750 reciever
Harman Kardon PA 2000 amp.
Monster Power HTS-3500 power conditioner
Yamaha cdx 5 disc changer
Toshiba dvd player
Phase Technology Teatro VDT 7.5's for L,R
Phase Technology Teatro VDT 6.5 Center
Phase Technology Teatro VDT 4.5's for RS, LS
AV123 X-sub

Bedroom:

42" LG Plasma Display
Yamaha RX-v750 reviever
Monster Power HTS-3500 power conditioner
Oppo Digital 970 dvd player
Phase Technology Teatro VDT 11.5's for L,R
Phase Technology Teatro VDT 6.5 Center
Phase Technology Teatro VDT Bipole Surrounds.

As you can tell, I'm a pretty big fan of Phase Technology speakers. Good stuff at a good price.
Also like Yamaha recievers. Always had great luck with them.

Thanks for reading

D


----------

